# Hi from South West Sydney



## ross4616 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all I live SWS and I am about to down size from boat fishing to yak fishing also to get the much needed exercise and loose a bit of weight. I am mainly going to fish the Nepean around Camden .

Ross


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Ross,i am a newb myself. I am from Schofields near Windsor. Welcome. What sort of fishing do you do?


----------



## ross4616 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Yellow prowler I normally deep sea fish but years back I used to fish for trout so I want to get back into fishing the rivers , I am going to give hard body's another try.

Ross


----------

